# Welcome to Droid Bionic on every boot



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello Guys. I used the 1-click Path Saver to go from 5.7.893 -> 5.5.893 -> 5.9.902 which worked just fine, Root and all. Every time I reboot my Droid Bionic and it boots up, it goes to that "Welcome to Droid Bionic" Screen where I have to keep adding my Google Account every time I boot up my phone. I don't want to format Data because that was the whole reason I used the 1-click Path Saver instead of Formatting. Is there any way of getting rid of that screen. Thank you.


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

When you ran the 1-click path saver you lost your data. It pushed the 5.5.893 image and you restarted as stock. Its just how it works.


----------



## Calla969 (Oct 21, 2011)

Shouldn't do that on every boot though, should it?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Steve6972 said:


> When you ran the 1-click path saver you lost your data. It pushed the 5.5.893 image and you restarted as stock. Its just how it works.


I have all my Data though which is odd... Nothing was lost during the 1-click Path Saver. So any other reason for it to do that every boot. I also tried clearing cache in CWM and will clearing Dalvik Cache do anything?


----------



## B.E.McAllister (Jun 7, 2011)

Are you running bootstrap?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

B.E.McAllister said:


> Are you running bootstrap?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


I used Safestrap to make a backup and currently uninstalled safestrap and installed CWM. Why?


----------



## Steve6972 (Oct 7, 2011)

DroidBionicJayson said:


> I have all my Data though which is odd... Nothing was lost during the 1-click Path Saver. So any other reason for it to do that every boot. I also tried clearing cache in CWM and will clearing Dalvik Cache do anything?


You should not have any data on your system other than what was on your sdcard or internal storage. The path saver script push factory images to get you back to stock. I would suggest running it again.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Steve6972 said:


> You should not have any data on your system other than what was on your sdcard or internal storage. The path saver script push factory images to get you back to stock. I would suggest running it again.


I have all my apps and such. I didn't see any script in the update file that wipes Data. And the 1-click Path Saver itself doesn't wipe data as said when using it. I ran it twice, first time had no root. Second time used the modified root fix by BBB to retain root. Both times nothing was wiped except System, Webtop, and Preinstall.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

I can pass the screen and access my homescreen just fine but if I reboot my phone I have to put my google account again. It is highly annoying. Anybody? I have no clue how to get rid of it... I tried freezing Device Setup 1.0 and after I reboot my phone it's unfrozen again.


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

did you try clearing the defaults that the app uses it sounds like you accidentally made that the primary launcher, go under settings>applications>manage applications>device setup( or whatever it is called) and clear defaults.....it should ask you the next time you push the home button which app you want to use for your launcher select your launcher you have installed


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

I tried that but all the buttons under Device Setup are greyed out...


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

This shouldn't be happening. Maybe try a factory reset to see if that clears it up.

Tapatalked from my Bionic


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Before a factory reset, I'll try redoing the 1-click Path Saver once more probably this weekend in case my phone goes haywire. In case it happens again Factory Reset is my only option.


----------



## DroidBionicJayson (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys. Sorry for the long wait for me to respond. I haven't tried the program again because I haven't had the time. Before I go ahead and do the program this weekend, does anyone have any other ideas.


----------

